# Moderators---PLEASE DELETE, Thanks!



## Funeris (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, I recently lost two players (out of 5) and am tentatively searching for a fourth and possibly a 5th.  I am the DM of the game...it's your standard DnD (3.5) with a few house rules thrown in on a homebrewed world.

Our gaming group consists of:  me the youngest @ 24, my girlie @ 28 (a social gamer), and two die-hard guys around 30 years of age.  

As a forewarning, our games have not been meeting regularly (due to the two players I just had to cut).  We're trying to get on an at least once a month schedule...preferably more.  Maybe once the holidays are gone, this will become more of a possibility.  Our last game was just this past Saturday...next game date has yet to be set but should be in early December.  We play at my apartment in Leesburg, VA.  We usually start between 7-8ish and the latest we've ever ran is 2-3 the following morning.  Game Nights are usually Friday or Saturday (has not varied yet...but depending on everyone's schedule that might change).  It's a pretty laid back atmosphere...a little food, a little drink, lots of coffee and hopefully a lot of fun.

A little of my background:  I started gaming in junior high school--White Wolf stuff and did that up to college...then the World of Darkness was ending and I jumped ship.  I took a break...and have returned full time to the hobby playing 3.5.  I work in the Land Design field and also freelance write for d20 products...I'm working on 3 books right now...ugh.  So, I'm an addict, pure and simple.

I do enjoy puzzles...codes to break, some Myst-esque (although on a much smaller scale) you need this key to open this door 3,000 feet in the dungeon type stuff, battle, roleplaying (character is very important to me), and well...everything you can pack into a game.  

Our current game has some grittiness with a Heroic/Epic overarching plot...although that's subject to change with player choices.  If you'd like to read a bit about the world...I write up the Story Hour here on Enworld.  That should give any prospective players a decent feel for the world and some of the other characters...as well as the players that comment.

If this sounds like your type of group, you can shoot me an email:  ronjr AT psaltd DOT com.  We could meet outside the game to see how our personalities fit or you could just pop in on our next game day if you want.  We use a yahoo group to coordinate games, information, some roleplaying, etc. and I can invite you to that if you're interested...there is also some world info uploaded there as well.

~Fune


----------



## Funeris (Nov 18, 2005)

23 views, no posts, & one email.....so....*BUMP*


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Nov 18, 2005)

24 views *S*

Yeti here I play Cassock the Cleric in the above Story Hour.

I won't go into the indepth personal ad like above   
but me diehard..... well ok you got me.

If your down in the Springfield area it is where I drive over to Leesburg from and back on game nights.  So if lack of transportation is a problem, speak up anyways.

And if nothing else read his story hours and tell him to update already.  You can find the links to his in my sig.

Yeti


----------



## attorneydc (Nov 18, 2005)

*Gaming This Weekend*

I am running a game in Springfield, VA this weekend.  I'd love to find 1-2 more players to join my group, temporarily or more permanently.

E-mail if interested at attorneydc@yahoo.com


----------



## Funeris (Nov 18, 2005)

attorneydc,

have you tried the Northern Virginia Gamers Group as well?  I know that--unfortunately--I'm occupied all this weekend and the next...holidays and all that good jazz.  Otherwise I'd have been there.  And Yeti lives in Springfield...maybe you can lead him astray for a bit.

Thanks anyway.

~Fune


----------



## Funeris (Nov 28, 2005)

Ok, quick update.  I'm not looking for anymore players at the moment.

~Fune


----------

